# Sunday's Show and Tell...8/6/17



## jd56 (Aug 6, 2017)

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Picked up a set of books for the library. Geoff did a good job of providing a general reference through period ads. If you were only going to buy a couple books and not each marque specific book then these do a decent job. V/r Shawn


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 6, 2017)

vintage bicycle stand. some how I need to attached these 2 together to make a self standing bicycle stand.


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 6, 2017)

Huffy trailer hitch-found this week-I don't think the bag has ever been opened.


----------



## vincev (Aug 6, 2017)

I know shes a girl but I had to have her.Decided to lace up the skirt guard and fix her  rear end. Still has original paint.....1934 Schwinn Admiral..

 .........


----------



## SimpleMan (Aug 6, 2017)

An MTD Firestone Vagabond and a couple of trucks.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2017)

Got this in the mail yesterday.


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 6, 2017)

Found a nice used chrome bumper on CL to replace the rusty painted bumper on my truck. 
Before:


 

 

 


After:


----------



## JKT (Aug 6, 2017)

I picked up this 7 lb. bench top anvil. going to replace the 5/8" threaded rod with a piece or square stock turned on one end and threaded.. then I can drop it in the hardy holes on my large anvils for smaller finer work ..


----------



## Rollo (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 6, 2017)

We are waiting @HANDLE BAR HORDER


----------



## rickyd (Aug 6, 2017)

Bought paid for and in a safe place Thanks to Ranman


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2017)

Couple more little finds from yesterday. A true piece of St. Louis history with this Touring Cyclist( sadly out of business now) magnet now cleaned up and proudly displayed in my garage. Also a 50's or 60's shopping cart. Great for filling up at swaps and whatever. Both were free!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 656059 View attachment 656060 Couple more little finds from yesterday. A true piece of St. Louis history with this Touring Cyclist( sadly out of business now) magnet now cleaned up and proudly displayed in my garage. Also a 50's or 60's shopping cart. Great for filling up at swaps and whatever. Both were free!




Shopping cart or mobile transient storage unit?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Shopping cart or mobile transient storage unit?



Either or I guess.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 6, 2017)

I finally found the rear fender for my V70.  I picked up a 1904 Pope on impulse and a nice little Silver Ray.


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 6, 2017)

I was hoping to be at Dudley today, but family obligations took precedence. I did pick up a project bike for my son this week. As far as I can tell, it's a 36 Rollfast Sport Motobike Model V-24 in burgundy red (even though it looks brown), although any correction would be appreciated. Most of what's missing (head badge, correct neck, correct bars, correct triple-step front wheel, drop stand and clip) I should be able to grab from my dad's horde. The incorrect front wheel has a nice WD front brake. It looks like I'll need to track down a repro Defender tail light if I want this bring it back to its original appeal. This bike is beefy and I love it. I'll throw together a separate post seeking advice and asking some questions about what else I might need. Looking forward to working on this with my son.

-Lester


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 6, 2017)

A pair of 75-76 5 speed Schwinn Suburbans with good tires. Should clean up nicely. 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 6, 2017)

My find earlier in the week. Just gave it a OA BATH. IDK WHY...cool crust.


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 6, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Picked up a set of books for the library. Geoff did a good job of providing a general reference through period ads. If you were only going to buy a couple books and not each marque specific book then these do a decent job. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 655860



Shawn I just bought the same two books! Waiting anxiously for them to arrive


----------



## jd56 (Aug 6, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 655920 Got this in the mail yesterday.



who's selling these? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 6, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> We are waiting @HANDLE BAR HORDER



i no i no hear it is I am  running late LO LO LO


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2017)

jd56 said:


> who's selling these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



@ratrodz


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2017)

jd56 said:


> who's selling these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wingbar-and-new-departure-shirts.112686/


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 6, 2017)

ok what,s in the box ???????????????? nice original black & cream monark super deluxe


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 6, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> ok what,s in the box ???????????????? nice original black & cream monark super deluxeView attachment 656172 View attachment 656173 View attachment 656174 View attachment 656175 View attachment 656176 View attachment 656178
> 
> View attachment 656179



Wow!


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 6, 2017)

This and a couple others


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 6, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> ok what,s in the box ???????????????? nice original black & cream monark super deluxeView attachment 656172 View attachment 656173 View attachment 656174 View attachment 656175 View attachment 656176 View attachment 656178
> 
> View attachment 656179



amazing!


----------



## stoney (Aug 6, 2017)

mazdaflyer said:


> A pair of 75-76 5 speed Schwinn Suburbans with good tires. Should clean up nicely.
> View attachment 656094 View attachment 656095 View attachment 656096 View attachment 656097 View attachment 656098 View attachment 656099 View attachment 656100
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Clean clean


----------



## stoney (Aug 6, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> ok what,s in the box ???????????????? nice original black & cream monark super deluxeView attachment 656172 View attachment 656173 View attachment 656174 View attachment 656175 View attachment 656176 View attachment 656178
> 
> View attachment 656179




Nice, that black and cream is always a classy look.


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 6, 2017)

Huffman oil can.






View attachment 656219

View attachment 656220


----------



## catfish (Aug 6, 2017)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 656008




Cool!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 6, 2017)

Picked up two things a 1939 Shelby Travler with a cool color grey, and a 1965 Honda benly dream 305 !


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 6, 2017)

Couple of drum brake Spitfires. The boys is super clean


----------



## Brian (Aug 6, 2017)

jd56 said:


> Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> Please include pictures as we do love pictures!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Was fortunate enough to find this '46 Schwinn B6 on Friday. Really nice bike. Previous owner painted the rims,... Had some help from fellow Cabers to confirm year (thanks).

Also got to clean up the '40 Shelby I came across about 3 weeks ago. The maroon and salmon colors came out nice!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 6, 2017)

I also picked up a set of 26 inch stainless rain gutter fenders and this cute little horn


----------



## Rollo (Aug 6, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> ok what,s in the box ???????????????? nice original black & cream monark super deluxeView attachment 656172 View attachment 656173 View attachment 656174 View attachment 656175 View attachment 656176 View attachment 656178
> 
> View attachment 656179



... Congrats! ... I was watching this one on ebay ...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 6, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... Congrats! ... I was watching this one on ebay ...



ya I got the red one & this one off of ebay thank you


----------



## jd56 (Aug 6, 2017)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Picked up two things a 1939 Shelby Travler with a cool color grey, and a 1965 Honda benly dream 305 !
> View attachment 656225 View attachment 656226 View attachment 656227



daggum G!
Pretty sure that's a real hard to find grey color combo.
Nice. Soon your girl will have more choices than you.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Aug 6, 2017)

Brian said:


> View attachment 656228 View attachment 656229 View attachment 656232
> Was fortunate enough to find this '46 Schwinn B6 on Friday. Really nice bike. Previous owner painted the rims,... Had some help from fellow Cabers to confirm year (thanks).
> 
> Also got to clean up the '40 Shelby I came across about 3 weeks ago. The maroon and salmon colors came out nice!



Damn

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Aug 6, 2017)

Wow, busy week last week.
So nice to see some quality bike finds too.
Thanks for posting folks.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 6, 2017)

Set of 1800's Alaskan Atalata spears, vintage chairman mao clock, 1800's Alaskan  hunting bow 1950's Herman miller chair.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 6, 2017)

Four and Five Speed Sturmey hubs from 1961 and 1967:


----------



## mike j (Aug 6, 2017)

Got a turkey wing & a beer, I'm good.


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 6, 2017)

I bought this Sam Sco badged bike at The Dudley show and the bike saddle bags. Plus  a few other things that I'll show next week when I have a few more pics.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 6, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> View attachment 656521 View attachment 656520 I bought this at The Dudley show and the bike saddle bags. Plus  a few other things that I'll show next week when I have a few more pics.



Very nice.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2017)

Missed out on this lovely lady once, but she was destined to come home where she'll stay.


----------



## Greg M (Aug 6, 2017)

My wife got me this humidor for our anniversary.  Now, I just need to take up smoking...


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 6, 2017)

Mr. Potato Head Collection....


----------



## morton (Aug 7, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> Mr. Potato Head Collection....
> View attachment 656624 View attachment 656625 View attachment 656626 View attachment 656627 View attachment 656628




You found all that in one place?  Very unusual.  Played with them (I only had 1 set) as a kid and never knew there were so many variations.


----------



## morton (Aug 7, 2017)

Found a number of things the past few weekends but no time to post till now.

Interesting lamp.  Hhandmade folk art I believe:









Lone Star Lugar Cap Pistol made in England



Slot car set





Very heavy Wilton USA made vice





2 like new motorcycle chain breaker sets





Finally a Schwinn Wally World(I was told) in near mint condition with Westwind rubber and thicker axles. Didn't think WW sold what seems to be much better quality than the current crop of Wally World Schwinns.
I does seem logical though because every bearing assembly, head, axles, bottom braket were too tight. Spent about 10 minutes adjusting and everything now turn smoothly.

Seller said his wife didn't ride it much and I can see why....would have been a bear to pedal.





Another lamp.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)

Couple more items showed up this past week.


----------



## mike j (Aug 7, 2017)

Wow, you don't see those frames too often, great score, and your size, as well.


----------

